

Working 40 hours a Week is Nothing if You Enjoy what You’re Doing - itaylor
http://www.programmingmobile.com/2012/01/working-40-hours-week-is-nothing-if-you.html

======
dextorious
"""Working 40 hours a Week is Nothing if You Enjoy what You’re Doing"""

40 hours a week, yeah.

But people also work crazy hours, like 80+ hour weeks. And then you also have
to add the commuting time in some cases.

So, maybe even "Working 80 hours a Week is Nothing if You Enjoy what You’re
Doing", but:

1) You could still be enjoying it for the wrong reasons.

2) It still takes it's toil on you.

3) It's still bad for your family life / spouse / children etc.

4) It can still lead to a much inferior outcome (because of exhaustion, not
thinking straight etc). There's a reason commercial pilots are allowed to work
for X hours consecutively and no more, and no, the reason is not "union
pressure".

5) You have to balance what you get out of this too, because a few people
overworking because they "enjoy what they do" (e.g out of college kids doing
CRUD shit in the framework du jour) can kill wages/working environment for
people who want to do it professionally and don't think it as the be-all-end-
all of their life.

